# Is there a law preventing use of a camerphone in a hospital.



## Bridget54 (11 Mar 2009)

is there a law preventing use of a camerphone in a hospital. i want to take a photo of my mother in hospital as she is currently a patient, no one else would be in the picture.


----------



## phil1147 (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

im sure you wont have to go to jail if they see you taking the picture.


----------



## jhegarty (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



Bridget54 said:


> is there a law preventing use of a camerphone in a hospital. i want to take a photo of my mother in hospital as she is currently a patient, no one else would be in the picture.




No , there wouldn't be a law against taking a photo.

However there areas in a hospital where phones are not allowed because they interfere with medical equipment.

If there is any type (or near) and insensitive care unit then it's a definite no no.


----------



## Allen (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

Privacy of other patients is a major concern.


----------



## Bridget54 (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



phil1147 said:


> im sure you wont have to go to jail if they see you taking the picture.


 

they actually tried to take my phone off me, and wanted to look throught my photos, i refused.


----------



## mathepac (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



Bridget54 said:


> they actually tried to take my phone off me, and wanted to look throught my photos, i refused.


Who is "they" - doctors, nurses, security staff, patients?


----------



## theengineer (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

There is a right to privacy.

As far as I am aware one can only take a photo in a public place. This does not include a hospital ward.

Perhaps I am wrong,


----------



## Mommah (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

As long as no one else is in the photo, I can't imagine the photo itself is a problem, perhaps the fact it is with a phone could be.

But I'm sensing you took the photo as evidence that her care was sub-optimal and that is where their concerns lie....well tough IMHO.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

Maybe you should have asked the nurse/matron on duty?

As for the phone interfering with equiptment, many phones have a way to turn off all call/messaging services and just run on what they call in-flight, ie access to the programs without the signal.


----------



## Bridget54 (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

the nurses


----------



## Bridget54 (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

theres no medical equipment being used in that section, just a plain hospital single room, the staff use there mobiles for personal calls in the same area, and there were no signs up, so i didnt think a problem would, arise.


----------



## sandrat (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

why do you want to take a picture of your mother in hospital? Why not use a camera if they object to the phone?


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

What exactly were they objecting to? The photo of your mother, or the room surrounding your mother, or potentially what may else have been in the photo?


----------



## Bridget54 (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

i have questioned the treatment given by doctors, the actual photo of her was to prove her considerable deterioration over the last number of wks, since going in to hospital.  they were objecting to me takin a photo of her, my own mother, and nothing else was in view in the picture only her.


----------



## Bridget54 (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

was accused of having an actual camera, they seem to be objecting to both.


----------



## Mommah (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

I wonder if your mother was able to give her consent to be photographed?
If you are her next of kin and I wanted to take a photograph of her, and she was unfit to give consent...I'd have to ask you.
So I don't see the problem  really other than they are afraid of what you have photographed?


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



theengineer said:


> There is a right to privacy.
> 
> As far as I am aware one can only take a photo in a public place. This does not include a hospital ward.
> 
> Perhaps I am wrong,


 
Considering they've used hidden cameras' to make TV programs undercover in hospital I doubt that to be true. 

From experience of having issues with hospital, I'd have no problems with standing my ground and taking photos, even filming video's inside a hospital where it didn't infringe on anyone elses privacy. Some of the dirty conditions I've experienced were horrendous, and yet the staff would deny there was a problem. One close relative was moved into isolation because they'd got MRSA, and the room they were moved in was disgusting. There was even dirty plates in it from previous patients and my relative couldn't use the nearest toliet because it was never clean and often had blood on it. We cleaned the room ourselves, and all complants feel on deaf ears. I'm sure if we'd kept evidence of these experience we would have been able to sue the hospital. 

Even if you didn't want to sue I think someone taking notes and photos of poor conditions, and other issue is very likely to get these people off their complacent behinds, and things should improve. 

Still make my blood boil to think of it.


----------



## g1g (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

I took a picture of my mother when she was in hospital so that she could see her scar after an operation and she was right by the nurses station. No objections were made. They obviously are afraid that you're going to report them.  They do not have any right to view your pictures or ask you for your phone. How did they know you took the picture if she was in a single room?


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

I would think this is the problem, that the nurses are afraid of you 'unearthing' evidence of some kind of perhaps uncleanliness, neglect, etc.

There is no law against you taking a picture of your mother, solely in the photograph. I would just take it and be more discreet about it.


----------



## Jane Doe (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



Bridget54 said:


> . they were objecting to me takin a photo of her, my own mother, and nothing else was in view in the picture only her.


 maybe you shoud have a tape recorder too and record their objections


----------



## WaterSprite (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

I'd imagine it's like taking photos in gyms or swimming pools etc.  There's generally a prohibition on taking pics if there are other people there, even if your intention is only to take a pic of your mum.  I'd say it's because, if you have your camera/phone out, it's v easy just to snap away and could take pics of other patients.  So I'd imagine it's a blanket rule to protect the privacy of others, rather than anything else.  I don't know if you closed the curtains before taking the picture - can't imagine that they'd have a problem if you did that...


----------



## Bridget54 (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

thanks for all comments, we now believe an mrsa type infection has be contracted as she is in practical isolation, but they are denying anything is wrong and refuse to inform us of the treatment being give, we are being subjected to supervised visits, for fear she may hurt herself even do she is out of it sedated, which again they deny she is sedated, at this stage we dont know what to do, were told we are interfering.


----------



## Jane Doe (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



Bridget54 said:


> thanks for all comments, we now believe an mrsa type infection has be contracted as she is in practical isolation, but they are denying anything is wrong and refuse to inform us of the treatment being give, we are being subjected to supervised visits, for fear she may hurt herself even do she is out of it sedated, which again they deny she is sedated, at this stage we dont know what to do, were told we are interfering.


Make a freedom of information request for all records. You may need to get your mum to sign confirmation you have her approval. I Mrs J Bloggs of anytown confirm i have given permission to my daughter Mary Bloggs of any address to seek all of my med records under foi. 

And if you can get a solicitor.  http://www.flac.ie/ might be able to help


----------



## Caveat (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

Don't feel intimidated by them Bridget.  This photo ban thing sounds like rubbish to me.  Go into any maternity ward and people are taking photos left right and centre.

My approach would be, if you have genuine concerns, just work away - take as many photos as you like.  What are they going to do?

If they object ask them exactly why they are objecting - under which law for example.  *But more importantly, get onto your solicitor* - don't waste time going through hospital procedure/protocol as it will just allow time for people to cover up if they need to.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

I agree with Caveat, what are they going to do if you take photos of your own mam?! Wrestle you to the ground?

As above also, you need legal advice.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

I would also have a notebook and keep what happens every day. As its hard to remember what happened when, afterwards. Theres no reason for you to be kept in the dark or fobbed off. Off good doctor, or nurse will want to keep you well informed. You can also ask for a 2nd opinion if you want to get someone elses viewpoint on a problem. Thats a professional approach that should be offered if a patient isn't convinced or unhappy with their treatment.


----------



## Jane Doe (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



Bridget54 said:


> thanks for all comments, we now believe an mrsa type infection has be contracted as she is in practical isolation, but they are denying anything is wrong and refuse to inform us of the treatment being give, we are being subjected to supervised visits, for fear she may hurt herself even do she is out of it sedated, which again they deny she is sedated, at this stage we dont know what to do, were told we are interfering.


what hospital is it?


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



Jane Doe said:


> what hospital is it?


 
What difference does it make. 

I don't think it would be wise to announce that.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

It probably happens in a lot of hospitals, I'm sure they dont want any horror stories getting out.


----------



## Bridget54 (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

my sister actually overheard the nurses say no information is to be disclosed to the family? as far as im aware theyre not allowed do this,  any questions asked are met with are you in the medical profession, told not to be visiting take a break, even do visits are within hours permitted?


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

There can be a lot of bullies in the medical profession, and surprisingly also amongst nurses. You need to stand up and demand what your entitled to. 

[broken link removed] is a useful site.


----------



## csirl (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



Smashbox said:


> I agree with Caveat, what are they going to do if you take photos of your own mam?! Wrestle you to the ground?
> 
> As above also, you need legal advice.


 
Agree, they have no means of physically taking the camera away and no right to do so.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

I what what I'd do if they tried to take it off me.


Hheyyyyaaa (thats my karate chop)


----------



## Jane Doe (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



AlbacoreA said:


> What difference does it make.
> 
> I don't think it would be wise to announce that.


it would be possible to contact them and ask questions. They will not like this getting out. Still i think solicitor is best and FOI


----------



## tobo (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

Suggest you direct your complaint to the HSE's Head of Consumer Affairs, Mary Culliton, through the 'Your Service - Your Say' section of the HSE website.  She told me personally that she gets to see every complaint or compliment submitted this way and she then directs what action is to be taken and by whom.

You would have to give her sufficient information to investigate the matter.

Some posters seem to advise against naming the hospital on Askaboutmoney.  I don't understand that concern so long as what is being said is true and no names of members of staff are included in the message.


----------



## Smashbox (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



tobo said:


> Some posters seem to advise against naming the hospital on Askaboutmoney. I don't understand that concern so long as what is being said is true and no names of members of staff are included in the message.


 
Its up to the moderators, I would pm and ask them if you can name.


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



tobo said:


> ...
> Some posters seem to advise against naming the hospital on Askaboutmoney. I don't understand that concern so long as what is being said is true and no names of members of staff are included in the message.


 
If its not the site can be sued.


----------



## sandrat (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



AlbacoreA said:


> If its not the site can be sued.


 
And Brendan likes his house


----------



## bleary (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*

Try getting in touch with Patient Focus -They are an advocacy group for patients and the families of patients , [broken link removed] .

It's very daunting when someone is ill and you can feel very intimidated by medical professionals but your mother and you have a right to question her care. If something doesn't feel right then you should question it and have it explained to you. 
I would say try not to get too emotional when discussing things just have some prepared questions and try to take note of the answers. If you aren't happy ask to speak to someone else.


----------



## Caveat (15 Mar 2009)

*Re: Photos in hospital*



bleary said:


> If you aren't happy ask to speak to someone else.



What exactly do you mean - like who?

Good post and link though.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Mar 2009)

You asked a question about taking a photograph. That has been answered at length.

You are now accusing a hospital of some form of negligence. That would be defamatory. So thanks for not naming them.


Brendan


----------

